# Hello :)



## bluebean (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## tuck (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Blue bean and welcome.

The secondary girls are such a friendly, lovely bunch and I'm sure you will feel vey at home.

I'm sorry for what you have been through.   I had my first tubal ectopic last Feb 07 and so I know how devastating it can be.    But it is good news that you will have a laproscopy booked as they will be able to tell you what is going on and suggest some options and hopefully it will not be as bad as you fear plus you are often more fertile after a lap and dye.

come across and post on the daily messages board.

Tuckxxx


----------



## nic172 (Jul 15, 2008)

hi - im new too and was told i had a large cyst on my left ovary when i went for my first scan with my son - they wanted to remove it then due to the size and positon of it but i didnt allow them to as there was a high risk of me loosing the baby.
I had thh cyst removed after he was born and they managed to do it by key hole ( even though it was a huge 10.2 cm)- i ahd been prepared to loose my ovary but it was a success - so chim up
However after anaylising the cyst once it was removed it was found to hace pre- cancerous cells so they now want to take out both ovarys to prevent one coming back ( just in case)- they have told me to complete my family asap so the op can be done soon - have now been ttc for 19 months and nothing - feel like times not on my side!!!
So sorry to hear of your recent heartache but try and look for the positives and keep smiling ( makes you and everyone around you feel better) xxxxx


----------

